# portaudit database update problem



## pnosbsd (Jun 30, 2009)

When I try to run "portaudit -Fda" on a 7.2-RELEASE machine, I am getting the following messages:


```
[server]# portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   53 kB   97 kBps
portaudit: Database too old.
Old database restored.
portaudit: Download failed.
[server]#
```

I have never seen this message before about the download failing.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Is it a problem with my machine, or is it at the portaudit update site?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, same problem. I even purged the URL from an intermediate Squid (which usually helps), but the result is the same.


----------



## pnosbsd (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks
Sounds like a problem with the portaudit site.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 30, 2009)

The actual auditfile says:


```
#CREATED: 2009-06-23 13:10:02
# Created by packaudit 0.2.3
```


----------

